# Agni 95 vs. Lemco D135RAG



## 80N541 (Jan 11, 2009)

two agni 95 renforced ^^
what is your project? bike? motorbike? car?


----------



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

here's the answer, around 4.5 mins into this video you can watch a twin agni powered bike vs a twin lemco bike on a drag strip. Should be noted that the winning bike was Cedric Lynches TT bike, with a very large battery, whereas the white bike had a lightweight LifePo4 pack.

Cedric is riding this himself..

The Agni can also take a higher voltage, which would boost its HP a little, 84v is still within spec at top speed.


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

Methinks you forgot a link, Joz!


----------



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

DoH!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4_6hxycShkhttp://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?p=154063&posted=1#post154063


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

Cool vid - thanks.

Had to cut and paste the link - otherwise it goes nowhere for me.

Later,
Keith


----------



## goglahey (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice thanks for the vid 

Do you know the times?

/Allan


----------



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes indeed,


Agni 14.147 speed 93.19

Electric motorsport (AC motor) 15.742 speed 83.33

LifeBatt Drag bike (Twin Lemco's) 15.336 speed 76.452




Steve


----------



## LiFeBATT_UK (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I would just put in that my bike, the white one, used two D127 running on 72V each motor and was doing 76mph for the final third of the track 

We still haven't got the gearing right, due to lack of testing 

Also, the first race that day we beat Cedric by 0.8 seconds. 

Our best time being 14.998 93mph, when we were geared for 130mph top end. We just don't have the right sprockets yet to get the bike dialed in. An experienced US drag racer has recommended a 95mph gear should get us in the high 13's. But we will have to wait until April 2010 to find out.

The DRAG135 will peak at just over 4,000 rpm on 96V, the D127 peaks at 3,600rpm.

Also, the figures you quote for the DRAG is 40NM at 200A but you quote the Agni torque of 50NM which is the 400A rating. At 400A the DRAG will do 80NM, 60% more?.

The extra 2,000rpm potential on the Agni will definitely come into play, but I think it could be close and a lot of fun trying out these different motor configurations on the track.

Anyone got a spare pair of DRAG's, I'll supply the batts!

Ian


----------



## goglahey (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info. 
It does look like there is no peak rating at 400am for the nm:
http://www.lmcltd.net/uploads/files/130_table.pdf
I missed that part.

10kw and 30nm is quite a bit more, but i dont know how the 2000rpm will affect the outcome. More top speed?

If this formula from the nuwiki is correct then:

Hp=(torque*RPM)/5252

57,12 =(50*6000)/5252 
61,41=(80*4032)/5252

Then the DRAG135 should be the most powerfull.

Both motors was designed by Cedric right?

80n541: Im still on the drawingboard for a Street legal atv 

Regards 
Allan


----------



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

Indeed Ian, the bikes were very close, there will be plenty of fun in the UK drag battle next spring Might join the fray myself! I bet though that you will put a big series motor in there and burn us all!
Just out of interest, what did the Lifebatt bike weigh?
The Agni bike had a full 10+kw pack on board, that won't do it any favours on the dragstrip (though I doubt the Kokams would have given full power if there was less than 7kw/h in there). 


I think the Agni is actually 54NM at 400A, 54*6000)/5252 = 61.69... just for the sake of accuracy. 93% efficiency for the Agni vs 90% for the Lemco still gives Agni the edge by more than 2 KW (most of that 2kw will become heat in the LMC motor, though that shouldn't be a problem on a 1/4 mile strip)


----------



## goglahey (Jul 8, 2009)

I guess we will have to see who wins this summer, i just might come over there to check it out my self 

Where will it be held at?

I still think i will go for the Agni because off the 93% efficiency for street use.


----------



## john wonfor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: microcar mc1 project .*

i am in the process of putting a 48 volt lemco motor into a microcar mci , at four hundred kilos it seems the logical car to use , it was a four seater but i have removed the back seats so that i can put in three of the 12volt leisure batteries , the fourth one will go up front along with the existing battery which will operate lights/wipers etc , this will balance things hopefully .
not a criticism of this site , but there seems to be an obsession with range and speed , why cant we get our heads around the fact that for the time being range and speed is not on the agenda , we must work with what we have .
my requirement is that rather than go shopping in town with my bmw 840ci i can use my project as a shopping trolley and not as a first car .
this mc1 has a cvt unit which i am going to utilise , much maligned for some reason , i am fully aware these things are not perfect but they do get by .
as i write i am making the motor mount .
if i get twenty miles of range at twenty miles of " speed " that will be a result .


----------

